# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Baseline's Power/Hypertrophy Routine

## baseline_9

*Baseline's Power/Hypertrophy Routine*
I am writing this routine out because I have recently had great success with it on a client basis and am now using it myself with great results so far... I have developed this routine by simply reading what people are doing and what others have had success with. The main bulk of this style of training I learned from Layne Norton...

If you do not know, Layne Norton is a Pro Natural Bodybuilder with a PhD in Nutritional Sciences and a BS in Biochemistry... Not only does he have a good brain, he also has a half decent physique for a natural guy..... Yes, that 'half decent' part was sarcastic.


*Overview of routine*

I am going to lay out the routine for you to get it into your mind first and then talk about it...


Monday – Lower Body Power Day

Tuesday – Upper Body Power Day

Wednesday – Rest

Thursday – Lower Body Hypertrophy Day

Friday – Upper Body Hypertrophy Day

Saturday – Rest

Sunday – Rest


So as you can see, this is a double Upper/Lower split over a seven day period. You will be training your whole body two times per week. Two Heavy Power Days where the emphasis is maximum and continued bar weight progression and two Hypertrophy Days where the emphasis is more on 'hitting the muscle from a few angles with slow, deep reps and maximum Range Of Movement (ROM)...

I have designed the layout like this simply because most people like to work on a weekly basis (over seven days)... However If you can, it may be a good idea to do this routine over an eight day period, two days on, two days off [1]... This will simply allow an extra day of recovery between Power Days and Hypertrophy Days.



*Training Frequency*

One of the keys to this routine is the fact that you are training the whole body two times per week instead of the usual once per week, high volume type workouts that you read in the magazines. Please remember that those high volume routines are designed to work well for experienced Bodybuilder's that are using a lot of drugs etc... I and others [2] do not believe that type of routine will work optimally for Mr Average Joe. Please not the word optimally.

For regular people I believe that training the body two times per week with lower volume is by far the better option. One, you are doubling the growth phases and two, you are giving yourself more opportunities to progress.

Now to all of you that are reading this and thinking that this routine will lead to Over-Training (OT), you are wrong and I am going to explain why. But firstly I am going to outline a few things with regards to OT...



*Overtraining*

What is OT and how does it occur?

Here is a quote from Lye McDonald...

_“Overtraining occurs when there is a long-term imbalance between the training load and recovery processes that, for a given athlete, leads to a decrement in performance that takes more than 2-3 weeks to return to normal”_

So basically what Lye is trying to say is OT is the result to training too much or too hard for too long. As I have stated in the past, OT occurs via a cumulative effect of too much for too long. You cannot go into the gym and in one all out high volume session put your body into an Over-Trained state... OT has more to do with Central Nervous System (CNS) overload rather than muscular overload on a local basis. Another thing to note is that you cannot make any OT assumptions with regards to this training style yet since no Training Volume has been discussed as of yet. In my opinion Volume has a lot to do with Over-Training.



*Power Training*

I am sure that most people are aware of the benefits heavy training or as i am going to call it 'Power Training', has to offer us as Bodybuilders. Overload Type 2 muscle fibers, help to develop a thick and solid base to a physique. Look at Franco Columbu and Arnold, they both began there lifting with basic Power Training principles and look where it got them...

Power Training in this routine is a key, if not the key to the success you will achieve while using a Power/Hypertrophy split. This is because the main focus of this routine is that you make continued progress over an extended period of time. Power training will give you the focus you need to come in each week and beat last weeks training session (Progressive Tension Overload (PTO))... PTO is the key to any growth. I do not care what anyone says. If your not making progress with your training (adding weight, reps, volume etc...) then I doubt that your physique is progressing either.

I have briefly talked about PTO and how important it is but what does it mean in this routine and how is it going to be applied... Firstly I must outline both Power Training Days.



*Lower Body Power Training*

This is going to consist of one Compound movement for each major muscle group, Quads, Hamstring's and Calves (Calves is obviously not going to be a Compound movement).

An example of a Lower Body Power Routine could be as follows...


Warm up on with some light cardio and stretch out for a total of 10-15 minutes

*Squat's* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 3-10 reps (see FAQ at bottom), followed by 4 working sets at or around your 5 Rep Max (5RM))

*Romanian Dead Lift's or standard DL's* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 3-10 reps (see FAQ at bottom), followed by 4 working sets at or around your 5 Rep Max (5RM))

*Seated Calf Raise's* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 3-10 reps (see FAQ at bottom), followed by 4 working sets at or around your 5 Rep Max (5RM))


*Rest periods are always 3 minutes between sets on Power Day*
*The weight you pick for your working sets must be one that is your 5RM for your first working set*
*Every set and weight must be recorded so that weekly progression can be monitored*


*Upper Body Power Training*

This is going to consist of one Compound movement for each major muscle group, Chest, Lats and Delts.

An example of a Upper Body Power Routine could be as follows...


Warm up with some cardio and stretch out for a total of 10-15 minutes

*Benchpress* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 3-10 reps (see FAQ at bottom), followed by 4 working sets at or around your 5 Rep Max (5RM))

*Supported T-Bar Row* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 3-10 reps (see FAQ at bottom), followed by 4 working sets at or around your 5 Rep Max (5RM))

*Barbell Shoulder Press* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 3-10 reps (see FAQ at bottom), followed by 4 working sets at or around your 5 Rep Max (5RM))


*Rest periods are always 3 minutes between sets on Power Day*
*The weight you pick for your working sets must be one that is your 5RM for your first working set*
*Every set and weight must be recorded so that weekly progression can be monitored*

Now back to PTO and where it is going to occur in your Power Training. PTO in this routine is going to come in the form of weight increments week by week... Now, your genetics and drug use are going to be a massive factor in how much weight you can add and how often you can add the weight...

I think that increasing the weight in the smallest increment as soon as you can perform all of your working sets for 5 reps without a spotter is a good idea... For example, on week one you can Bench 100kg for 3 sets of 5 and then the final set you needed a spotter but the following week (week 2) you managed to get 5 reps on all 4 working sets. At this point you need to increase the weight (so that PTO is occuring) by a small amount. Week 3 you may come in and perform your working sets at 101Kg or 102.5Kg (Depends on what weights you have).

People may be depressed about adding 1Kg to there bench in 2 weeks but just think about it. If you can add weight to the bar over an extended period of time (De-Loads required but will cover that later under 'The importance of periodization') you can make some excellent progress. And that is the key, progress! *Make progress with your Power Training and you will also make progress with your physique*.



*The importance of 'Basic Compound Lifts' in Power training*

It is so important with this type of routine that you stick with an exercise and perform it week in week out. If you were to try and change thing up you would never know where you are with regards to your progression. If you perform the same movements week in/week out you know exactly what you need to do to beat the previous session and make progress.

For those of you who are thinking that you must constantly change movements to stop yourself plateauing you are completely incorrect IMHO. Changing the movement is exactly the reason that you are plateauing. You never know what you need to do to progress...

*When you hit a plateau on this routine you do not change the movement!* You simply 'De-Load' for a few weeks and then get right back on it again and break through the plateau...

I am going to leave it at that with regards to platauing as I am going to be covering it in detail later on in 'The importance of periodization'.



*To summarise the Power training part of this routine....


* One Compound Movement for each major muscle group

* Four Straight sets at your 5RM (5RM for your first working set)

* Rep Tempo - 3 Seconds down (eccentric) - Pause - 1 Second up (concentric) (Explosive concentric)

* Three minute rest periods between sets to allow for maximum weight 

* All sets and reps to be logged

* Progressive Tension Overload via small weight increments

* Continued progress over an extended period of time

* Periodization (To be covered later)*



*Hypertrophy Training*

And now onto Hypertrophy Training. Many of the Hypertrophy Training principles will not differ greatly form that of Power Training. There are however some obvious difference that will complement the routine in contrast to the Power Training.

The word hypertrophy in this routine is simply to show that there are two sides to this training program. It is not to suggest that on Power Days you will not be creating any muscular growth and that you grow from Hypertrophy days only... In actual fact I would say quite the opposite. Either way, the combination of both works and gives you a well balanced routine IMO.



*Lower Body Hypertrophy Training*

This is going to consist of Two Movement's for each major muscle group, Quads, Hamstring's and Calves. Preferably two compound movement but you could do one compound and one isolation. Again, calves will be isolation.

An example of a Lower Body Hypertrophy Routine could be as follows...


Warm up on with some light cardio and stretch out for a total of 10-15 minutes

*Leg Press* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 10 reps, followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Hack Squat's* - (One Light feel set followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Seated Leg Curl* - (One Light feel set followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Lying Leg Curl* - (One Light feel set followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Standing Calf Raise* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 10 reps, followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Seated Calf raise* - (One Light feel set followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))


*Rest periods are always 1-1.5 minutes between sets on Power Day*
*The weight you pick for your working sets must be one that is your 10RM for your first working set*
*Allow a spotter to slightly assist on final sets if 10 reps cannot be achieved 'solo'*
*Every set and weight must be recorded so that weekly progression can be monitored*
*Emphasise the depth and make sure all reps are slow (3 seconds down and 3 seconds up*
*Utalise machines as much as you can to keep the training 'moving' as quickly as possible*


*Upper Body Hypertrophy Training*

This is going to consist of two Movement's for each major muscle group, Chest, Back, Delts and one movement for Traps, Triceps and Biceps. This is a fairly high volume training day but you should be moving quickly with shorter rest periods etc... The use of machines is great to speed up your training and in my opinion is critical... 

An example of a Upper Body Hypertrophy Routine could be as follows...


Warm up on with some light cardio and stretch out for a total of 10-15 minutes

*Incline Dumbell Bench* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 10 reps, followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Machine Flys* - (One Light feel set followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Lat Pull Down's* - (Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 10 reps, followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Low Cable Row's* - (One Light feel set followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Side Laterals* - (One Warm up sets at a light weight for around 10 reps, followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Rear Laterals* - (One Light feel set followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Shrugs* - (One Warm up sets at a light weight for around 10 reps, followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Tricep Push Downs* - (Two Warm up sets at a light weight for around 10 reps, followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))

*Barbell Curls* - (Two Warm up sets at a light weight for around 10 reps, followed by 3 working sets at or around your 10 Rep Max (10RM))


*Rest periods are always 1-1.5 minutes between sets on Power Day*
*The weight you pick for your working sets must be one that is your 10RM for your first working set*
*Allow a spotter to slightly assist on final sets if 10 reps cannot be achieved 'solo'*
*Every set and weight must be recorded so that weekly progression can be monitored*
*Emphasise the depth and make sure all reps are slow (3 seconds down and 3 seconds up*
*Utilise machines as much as you can to keep the training 'moving' as quickly as possible*


*To summarise the Hypertrophy training part of this routine....


*Two movement's for each major muscle group

*One movement for smaller Muscle group's

*Three Straight sets at your 10RM (10RM for your first working set)

*Rep Tempo - 3 Seconds down (eccentric) - Pause - 3 Second up (concentric) 

*One minute rest periods between sets

*All sets and reps to be logged

*Periodization (To be covered later)*



*Looking at the contrast*

Now that you have an example of both Power and hypertrophy routines you can see the differences. The main differences being the rep range and the number of exercises.

A subtle difference on paper but a huge difference in 'real life' is the tempo of the training and the extra control that you should be focusing on when performing the Hypertrophy Days. I want to highlight the importance of controlled reps on both Power and Hypertrophy days. Just because you are trying to move the weight from point A to B on Power Days does not mean it is going to be easy. Remember that You are still focusing on a slow and controlled negative (3 seconds for both Power and hypertrophy) with a slight pause at the furthest eccentric part of the movement (bottom).


_So what is the point of the Hypertrophy day if most of the progression is going to occur on the Power Days? Why not just do two Power Days?_


There is nothing wrong with just doing the Power Training two times a week (two Lower Power and two Upper Power), however I do not see an advantage of doing this as I do not believe you can progress quickly enough to take advantage of doubling the Power Training days. I do however think that adding the Hypertrophy Training complements this routine very well for a few reasons:

* Allows the CNS to recover some what from the Heavy Power Training days*

* Enables you to 'hit' a muscle group form a few different angles, enabling maximum fiber requiement and development*

* Helps to develop a balanced physique and gives you flexibility to make adjustments where required (weak point training, injury prevention etc..)*

* Gives you some variate to your training*



*The importance of periodization*

I have said in this article before that there are some 'key' things to this routine and I will say it again with regards to Periodization. Periodization is a key part in all weight training routines and life in general, however it is often overlooked and the results will eventually be either Over-Training or more likely a plateau. 

Generally OT will occur after a plateau since the first thing a trainee will do when they plataue is increase volume, frequency or a combination of both, eventually resulting in OT. I would like to bet that 70% of all trainees are at or near this point as you read this article.


_So what is periodization?_


Well it is pretty self explanatory. Periodization with regards to training and this routine specifically simply means we will 'Blast' for as long as possible and 'De-Load' if we hit a plateau (Similar to Ronnie Rowland's STS). *It means that we have different periods where our goals will be different and we will need to change our training in relation to the goal.*

By 'blasting' I mean making progress each week as stated above in the Power Training Section and shown below, later on...

*A 'De-load' would simply consist of decreasing the intensity of your training for a two to three week period by A, Reducing the weight... B, Increasing the reps. I would simply do half the amount of total sets per week and increase the reps on Power days to 10 and the reps on Hypertrophy days to 20...*

This will give the CNS a break and will also increase Insulin sensitivity. Thus allowing you to come back stronger, refreshed and ready to smash your plateau...


_How long should I 'Blast' and 'De-Load'?_


This is going to vary greatly but will the main contributing factors will be genetics, drug use and diet.

I recommend Basting for as long as you can. If you never stop making progress, what more could you possibly want. In reality people will be able to blast for six to ten weeks and then de-load for two to three weeks.

Some may find that while using AAS they can Blast for the entirety of the cycle. Others may plateau at around the 8 week mark.


*You have two options to break a plateau while on cycle...

*De-Load and then Blast again

*Increase Dosage*

And that is all I am going to say about AAS.



*An example of a 'Blast/De-Load'*

Say for example you have successfully blasted for 8 weeks and made weight increments (Total of 5Kg) and you now cannot break the personal best for the 2nd week (see example below).

Week 1 - Bench 100.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 5, reps, 3 reps
Week 2 - Bench 101.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 5, reps, 5 reps
Week 3 - Bench 102.5kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 3, reps, 3 reps
Week 4 - Bench 102.5kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 5, reps, 3 reps
Week 5 - Bench 102.5kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 5, reps, 5 reps
Week 6 - Bench 105.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 3, reps, 3 reps
Week 7 - Bench 105.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 3, reps, 3 reps
Week 8 - Bench 105.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 3, reps, 3 reps

You can see the plateau at week 7 and it was not broken at week 8... This means time to De-Load for two to three weeks and then blast again as follows

Week 9,10,11 - De-Load
Week 12 - Bench 105.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 3 reps, 3 reps
Week 13 - Bench 105.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps, 3 reps
Week 14 - Bench 105.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps
Week 15 - Bench 107.5kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 3 reps, 3 reps
Week 16 - Bench 107.5kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps, 3 reps
Week 17 - Bench 107.5kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps
Week 18 - Bench 110.0kg 5 reps, 5 reps, 3, reps, 3 reps
etc.....

Above you can see the De-Load and then the Blast.


*Conclusion*

In closing I am going to say good luck to anyone who decides to give my routine a try. I hope it will help to get some guys and hopefully girls back on track with there training.

This routine works! It works because week in/week out you are right there at your limit. You know what needs to be done to break your limit and progress to the next level. By now you will realise that the key to this routine is the progression, just as it should be in all routines if your looking to grow over an extended period of time. Progression needs to be monitored accurately so that adjustments can be made to create progressive overload... If you are not making adjustments you are simply spinning your wheels...

If you have read this article and do not like the sound of adding small amounts of weight to the bar over time and remain adamant that you want to increase your Bench or squat by 20Kg in one month I shall say this...

A Sky Scraper is build floor by floor... You cannot be working on the 60th floor before you have built the 59th...

Make progress each time you go into the gym. Make it a war against the weight on Power Days, a war against the 'Burn' on Hypertrophy Days, and you too could one day be a Sky Scraper.


Thank you for reading, stay sharp

enjoy.....


Baseline - 06.05.11


If anyone has any questions please do not hesitate to post them below.



*FAQ's*

_What weight should I use for my warm up sets on Power Days and how many reps should I be warming up with?_

It is important IMO that warm ups sets are just that, warm up sets...

A warm up set should, IMHO be no where near failure... For example.....



You know your 5RM = 365Lbs

Remember a warm up on a bike and then some strenching and mobility work is reccomended.

Warm Up Set 1 - 135 x 10 reps

Warm Up set 2 - 225 x 5 reps

Warm Up set 3 - 315 x 3 reps

IMHO I may throw another warm up set in here (365 x 1 rep, just for the muscle to feel the weight)

Working Set 1 - 365 x 5 reps

Working Set 2 - 365 x 5 reps

Working Set 3 - 365 x 3 reps

Working set 4 - 365 x 3 reps

*Notice the reps going down as the weight gets heavier... I believe this is important with this type of training where maximum poundage is what we are shooting for. IMO it is important to get the weight on the muscle without stressing the muscle too much.

*By the time you are ready to begin your first working set you should be fully warmed up, you should be ready to perform reps at your working weight however you should not be fatigued... Keep warm up sets as a warm up! 






Refrences

[1] http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/mus...ass-gains.html

[2] http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/mus...ass-gains.html

----------


## Windex

Just skimmed it over, will have to read it over in depth a few times when I get to sit down. Great post.

----------


## Bigd89

Good read! I will be testing this program starting tomorrow.

----------


## BoxerTricks07

Good read, 

I`ve always believed that by "power training" your going to achieve hypertrophy anyway?

----------


## baseline_9

> Just skimmed it over, will have to read it over in depth a few times when I get to sit down. Great post.


Yeh it is a lot to read but the concept is simple... 




> Good read! I will be testing this program starting tomorrow.


Great! It may take you 2-3 weeks to work out the weights that you need to be using but once you do its great.




> Good read, 
> 
> I`ve always believed that by "power training" your going to achieve hypertrophy anyway?


On paper, theorists may say that Power training does not create hypertrophy, but rather train the CNS to 'fire' faster.... 

Theory being, mass x acceleration = power.... Train the CNS to 'fire' faster and you will increase acceleration, thus increasing Power....

TBH the whole power concept of this training routine is there to help develop good training habits, where a trainee will come into the gym with a clear goal in mind, hit that goal and then move on from there (progression)...

The bottom line is that if you can develop power in the 5 rep range you will grow.... Were not talking about singles here and 5 reps is not far away from the lower end of the reccomended rep range for Hypertrophy... (6-12 IMO, some may argue 8-12)

----------


## nav13

When doing these so called warm up sets are we talking with weight you are only capable of doing a max of 10 reps with or just light weight? EX: (squats) Power day: 5 RM max = around 365 would you warm up by doing day 135 first warm up set then 225 2nd set then around 315 3rd set or are you wanting the person to do warm up sets with more weight say 225 then 2 sets of 315? Sounds like a good routine. I usually just stick with routine doing 4 sets of 6 reps for 6 weeks then go down to 3 sets of 10 reps for 3 weeks and switch back and forth. Similar principle just not the same in regards to power movements and hypertrophy training same week. I might have to give this a shot in a bit to change up my routine and see how it works. Good post.

----------


## baseline_9

> When doing these so called warm up sets are we talking with weight you are only capable of doing a max of 10 reps with or just light weight? EX: (squats) Power day: 5 RM max = around 365 would you warm up by doing day 135 first warm up set then 225 2nd set then around 315 3rd set or are you wanting the person to do warm up sets with more weight say 225 then 2 sets of 315? Sounds like a good routine. I usually just stick with routine doing 4 sets of 6 reps for 6 weeks then go down to 3 sets of 10 reps for 3 weeks and switch back and forth. Similar principle just not the same in regards to power movements and hypertrophy training same week. I might have to give this a shot in a bit to change up my routine and see how it works. Good post.


Well good luck if you do decide to try it out.... Im looking for feedback and will be here to help you if you need any support... Now to answer your question

It is important IMO that warm ups sets are just that, warm up sets...

A warm up set should, IMHO be no where near failure... For example.....



*You know your 5RM = 365Lbs

Remember a warm up on a bike and then some strenching and mobility work is reccomended.

Warm Up Set 1 - 135 x 10 reps

Warm Up set 2 - 225 x 5 reps

Warm Up set 3 - 315 x 3 reps

IMHO I may throw another warm up set in here (365 x 1 rep, just for the muscle to feel the weight)

Working Set 1 - 365 x 5 reps

Working Set 2 - 365 x 5 reps

Working Set 3 - 365 x 3 reps

Working set 4 - 365 x 3 reps*

*Notice the reps going down as the weight gets heavier... I believe this is important with this type of training where maximum poundage is what we are shooting for. IMO it is important to get the weight on the muscle without stressing the muscle too much.

*By the time you are ready to begin your first working set you should be fully warmed up, you should be ready to perform reps at your working weight however you should not be fatigued... *Keep warm up sets as a warm up!*

----------


## Twist

Good writeup Base. Some good stuff in here and I'm looking forward to seeing results from those who try it.

----------


## -KJ-

Great Post mate...

----------


## Matt

Some great information here mate, still not had chance to read it all but will get round to it for sure..

How do you get on with stretching? ive added extreme stretching to all my routines with massive success....

----------


## nav13

ok that is what I figured thanks for the reply.

----------


## baseline_9

> Good writeup Base. Some good stuff in here and I'm looking forward to seeing results from those who try it.


 Me too!



> Great Post mate...


 Thanks buddy... Make sure you log your progress and get it on here...



> Some great information here mate, still not had chance to read it all but will get round to it for sure..
> 
> How do you get on with stretching? ive added extreme stretching to all my routines with massive success....


I have used extreme stretching with DC and found it gave me a kind of 'full' look... I have not factored it into this program but maybe adding it into the De-Loads would be a good idea...

----------


## -KJ-

> Thanks buddy... Make sure you log your progress and get it on here...


Will do mate. Like I said ill give it a about 2-3 weeks see how I feel and if i progress throughout. Will keep you updated...

----------


## black6

> Some great information here mate, still not had chance to read it all but will get round to it for sure..
> 
> How do you get on with stretching? ive added extreme stretching to all my routines with massive success....


quick question as far as the stretching goes. I have heard that stretching before you worked out tears the muscle and should be done after not before. I do warm ups before like stated, just not the stretching. Did i get misinformation?

----------


## big_ron

Here is a video of the whole program done by layne norton http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxOr-...eature=related

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Base - I think its great you have taken something you have used and gotten good reuslt with your clients and yourself and shared it here. It obviously took you quite a bit of time to put together- great of you to take the time to do that. I have skimmed over it and it looks pretty interesting. To be honest my head starts to hurt reading something so long scrolling down the computer screen! Ive cut and poasted it to word and printed it out. I plan on reading the whole thing start to finish - considering giving it a try.
Thanks and great job Base!

----------


## stack_it

Been thinking about changing my routine up. I might give this a try.

----------


## dec11

i think id struggle to hit certain parts x2 pw mate, esp if i was hitting big squats and dlifts on the power phase but i spose one could hold back a bit to allow some room in the tank for the hyper phase. for me this would be something id try only on a big cycle with slin for the ultra fast recovery
it reminds me of a more compact version of a-b training, a being heavy week and b lighter week, ive had success myself and with training clients on the a-b style. gives optimal recovery time.

one thing i would point out is that all out dlifting can go stale soon if performed every week, ive only ever dlifted every 2wks and the times ive tried to every week i have burned out pretty rapidly.

i might try this at end of summer when i hit the slin again. good job, cheers.

----------


## baseline_9

> Here is a video of the whole program done by layne norton http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxOr-...eature=related


Yes^^^

I'm going to try and get more of the Layne Norton Power/Hypertrophy videos and get them on here to show you guys what it's all about...

I have never really seen Layne Norton outline a progressive element to this training program... Something that I really push with this....

BTW guys, Layne has a few videos on YouTube about this training if u get there b4 me... That's where I found it, videos are really good but u dont see a detailed program like this...




> Base - I think its great you have taken something you have used and gotten good reuslt with your clients and yourself and shared it here. It obviously took you quite a bit of time to put together- great of you to take the time to do that. I have skimmed over it and it looks pretty interesting. To be honest my head starts to hurt reading something so long scrolling down the computer screen! Ive cut and poasted it to word and printed it out. I plan on reading the whole thing start to finish - considering giving it a try.
> Thanks and great job Base!


Yes m8....

It is a lot to read, if you scan you should be able to see the bold.... I will go through later and highlight an overview...




> Been thinking about changing my routine up. I might give this a try.


 Make sure you let us know if you do



> i think id struggle to hit certain parts x2 pw mate, esp if i was hitting big squats and dlifts on the power phase but i spose one could hold back a bit to allow some room in the tank for the hyper phase. for me this would be something id try only on a big cycle with slin for the ultra fast recovery
> it reminds me of a more compact version of a-b training, a being heavy week and b lighter week, ive had success myself and with training clients on the a-b style. gives optimal recovery time.
> 
> one thing i would point out is that all out dlifting can go stale soon if performed every week, ive only ever dlifted every 2wks and the times ive tried to every week i have burned out pretty rapidly.
> 
> i might try this at end of summer when i hit the slin again. good job, cheers.


I agree on the DL's bro.... Even I have not been able to decide on full DL's or SLDL's... That's why I mentioned both...

Not sure what your usuall volume per bodypart per week is, but I suspect that for most people it would be about the same as this training programs over the week

I would be interested in this routine + slin...

----------


## -KJ-

Could someone on a cutting diet recover from this type of workout???

----------


## BoxerTricks07

Will make no difference mate, depending on your protein intake

----------


## -KJ-

> Will make no difference mate, depending on your protein intake


Thats what I was thinking but wanted to clarify. Also change my Carbs to half before and half PWO to get full benefit.

----------


## baseline_9

> Could someone on a cutting diet recover from this type of workout???


As the main element to this training program is progression any gains will obviously be slower while trying to cut...

If I was cutting and wanting to run this program I would be looking to maintain my lifts more than actually increase them...

When cutting people think that they need to drop he weight, intensity etc.. But IMO you need to keep pushing hard if you want to maintain your size...

Expect to make gains up untill a certain point but then plateau... That plateau will not only be down to burn out but also lack of calories.... 

I would never tell a dieter to expect to gain LBM, however if there is a routine out there that would enable it I would certianly think this one would...

----------


## Matt

> quick question as far as the stretching goes. I have heard that stretching before you worked out tears the muscle and should be done after not before. I do warm ups before like stated, just not the stretching. Did i get misinformation?


As base said if you follow DC's extreme stretching its done at the end of your routine, ive had great results doing this and by god it fvcking hurts....

----------


## -KJ-

> As the main element to this training program is progression any gains will obviously be slower while trying to cut...
> 
> If I was cutting and wanting to run this program I would be looking to maintain my lifts more than actually increase them...
>  
> When cutting people think that they need to drop he weight, intensity etc.. But IMO you need to keep pushing hard if you want to maintain your size...
> 
> Expect to make gains up untill a certain point but then plateau... That plateau will not only be down to burn out but also lack of calories.... 
> 
> I would never tell a dieter to expect to gain LBM, however if there is a routine out there that would enable it I would certianly think this one would...


With this in mind ill think ill wait and use this program for my first bulk. That way I can progress every week.
Keep me updated on your progress using it though bro and put it into your log! thanks for your help...

----------


## Standby

> As base said if you follow DC's extreme stretching its done at the end of your routine, ive had great results doing this and by god it fvcking hurts....


i know a pro bb that i talk to every once and a while and he told me to start stretching the body part i worked out after my workout. i never listened my now i should lol

----------


## Dukkit

Its interesting and will work for most. 

But I'd say its just a more complex method of what I already do. 
Cept I do 3 day a week.
Heavy, low volume, till I feel my CNS is burning out. Then switch to lighter, higher volume routine. 
Dont have to make it so complex sounding. (at least on paper)

The ideas and format of it is def solid though. 

Lately Ive been doing full body routines with great success.

Maybe Ill try it when I get bored with my routine now.

----------


## baseline_9

Just had a great lower body hyper day 2day...

Really guys... This routine kills it....

A shameless BUMP!

----------


## _CrossroadS_

Taking three days off is probably the hardest part of this split...Week one down. Thanks for the read...

----------


## baseline_9

> Taking three days off is probably the hardest part of this split...Week one down. Thanks for the read...


Does that mean that you are trying this program out?

For me personally training more than 4 days a week (weight training) really catches up with me quick...

I have tried 3, 4, 5 and 6 days a week... 4 is best for me... And that comes out in this program...

If you want you could do a 3rd hyper day and split upper body into 2 sessions... However I would not do this as I think it is too much....

----------


## _CrossroadS_

Yes, I'm giving it a shot. The upper body workout is pretty time consuming. I just do cardio, maybe a little core work, some paddleboarding, etc on the days off. Just used to being in the gym 6 days a week. Week two in progress. I think it'll take 3 or 4 weeks to get proper weights/progression down.

----------


## manblue

really good reed this , going to give it a whirl on Monday . cheers

----------


## _CrossroadS_

Just wanted to give a bump for this one. I'm almost a month in. Seeing some strength increases. I'm sure size will follow.

----------


## baseline_9

> Just wanted to give a bump for this one. I'm almost a month in. Seeing some strength increases. I'm sure size will follow.


Please add some detail..... 

Im interested at least

----------


## Techjunkie91

Great info btw.

In your post you say its an example, would it hurt using the examples ?

----------


## baseline_9

> Great info btw.
> 
> In your post you say its an example, would it hurt using the examples ?


Not at all...

That's why I put them in there, just adapt it to suit you

----------


## _CrossroadS_

I'll be finishing 8 weeks of this program at the end of this month.

Heavy Legs:

Squats
Seated Calf Raises
Straight Leg Deads

Heavy Upper Body

Bench
T Bar Rows
Dumbell Lateral Raises

Light Legs

Leg press
Seated Calf Raises
Seated Hamstring Curls
Front Squats
Standing Calf Raises
Standing Hamstring Curls

Light Upper Body Day

Incline Dumbell Press
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns
Cable Lateral Raises
Decline Fly
Close Grip Pulldowns
Reverse Fly (rear delt)
Tricep Pushdown
Incline Bench Curls

I will take 1RM's at the end of June, have two weeks to "deload" if you will, and then start again mid July. My lifts have all increased. I'll know exactly how much in two weeks. I could probably go another 2-4 weeks and continue to increase on my lifts, but I have a vacation coming up for 4th of July so the timing is good.

I'm going to make a couple changes in July: 

Heavy Leg Day

Box Squats
Seated Calf Raises
Straight Leg Deadlifts

Heavy Upper Body Day

PullUps
Incline Bench
Cable Lateral Raises
Rack Pulls

Light Leg Day

Front Squat
Standing Calf Raises
Standing Hamstring Curls
Leg Press
Seated Calf Raises
Seated Hamstring Curls

Light Upper Body Day

Dumbell lateral Raises
Wide Grip Pull Downs
Decline Dumbell Press
Reverse Fly Cables
TBar Rows
Dips
Preacher Curls
SkullCrushers


Notes:

I'm doing the sets/reps recommended in the original post. Adding more wide grip back, as my lats aren't following the rest of me. 

My bench has increased a good bit. I think this is a combination of this workout, along with not doing any overhead presses. My shoulders feel great, and look, if anything, better.

Had to add Rack Pulls. I like the T-bar Rows, but I gotta have my deadlifts.

Any ideas for a different hamstring and calf excercise?

I'll post weight increases when I do my 1RM's

----------


## baseline_9

Thanks for the BUMP and the update.... I cant w8 to see your b4 and after weights...

Hamstrings - Glute ham raises, dubbell leg curls (holding DB between feet, lying on a decline bench)

----------


## baseline_9

Can you give us an example....

Whats happened to your bench in these 8 weeks

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I ran a log of this template over at BBD back in the day when Layne ran his section of the forum for a bit. It was the longest log ever. I of course swaped his template around to suite my needs but nontheless this was the funnest log/journal I've ever done. Lasted about 6 months and was over a 1000 pages of my day in the life/dieting/food and of course the power/hypertrophy workouts. By far the most taxing but effective template I've ever ran.

----------


## baseline_9

> I ran a log of this template over at BBD back in the day when Layne ran his section of the forum for a bit. It was the longest log ever. I of course swaped his template around to suite my needs but nontheless this was the funnest log/journal I've ever done. Lasted about 6 months and was over a 1000 pages of my day in the life/dieting/food and of course the power/hypertrophy workouts. By far the most taxing but effective template I've ever ran.



Yeh I think this type of training is great...

Great for beginners

Great for natty guys or while your not 'on'


Currently not running with it because in 'on' and there is no point in logging my lifts as they are increasing so much week by week....

I do log some big lifts... Bench, dead, squat....

While im in PCT and no on it will be making sure to go back to writing every lift down....


I feel that when on gear you can blast muscle with a bit more volume if you wish...

I seem to never get really sore while on gear

----------


## _CrossroadS_

> I'll be finishing 8 weeks of this program at the end of this month.
> 
> Heavy Legs:
> 
> Squats
> Seated Calf Raises
> Straight Leg Deads
> 
> Heavy Upper Body
> ...


*Bench - 280 at beginning of program 320 after. I have unusually long arms (i'm 6'1, my wingspan is almost 78". I don't think Pressing or Pulling movements will ever be my strong suit. However, my goal was to be at 315 on bench by the end of the year, and I was there after 8 weeks of this program.

Squat - 335 before, 350 after. 

Deadlift - 375 before, 395 after*

These lifts were all done with proper form and full range of motion. No half assing. Having a trainer work with me a couple times to make sure I had my form down on all my lifts really helped.

Goals by end of year are to be at 350 on bench, 400 on squat, 430 on deadlift. 

I'll be running this program for 8-10 weeks, a couple weeks off, and then I'll switch back to the original to run until the end of the year.

----------


## baseline_9

> *Bench - 280 at beginning of program 320 after. I have unusually long arms (i'm 6'1, my wingspan is almost 78". I don't think Pressing or Pulling movements will ever be my strong suit. However, my goal was to be at 315 on bench by the end of the year, and I was there after 8 weeks of this program.
> 
> Squat - 335 before, 350 after. 
> 
> Deadlift - 375 before, 395 after*
> 
> These lifts were all done with proper form and full range of motion. No half assing. Having a trainer work with me a couple times to make sure I had my form down on all my lifts really helped.
> 
> Goals by end of year are to be at 350 on bench, 400 on squat, 430 on deadlift. 
> ...


BOOOOOOOMMMMM!

Amazing progress, well done buddy

Keep smashing it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> as the main element to this training program is progression any gains will obviously be slower while trying to cut...
> 
> *if i was cutting and wanting to run this program i would be looking to maintain my lifts more than actually increase them...
> 
> When cutting people think that they need to drop he weight, intensity etc.. But imo you need to keep pushing hard if you want to maintain your size...* * maintain size? Do you mean maintain muscle? Or do you mean get bigger overall? 
> *
> expect to make gains up untill a certain point but then plateau... That plateau will not only be down to burn out but also lack of calories.... 
> 
> I would never tell a dieter to expect to gain lbm, however if there is a routine out there that would enable it i would certianly think this one would...





> yeh i think this type of training is great...
> 
> *great for beginners* good
> 
> *great for natty guys* or while your not 'on' good
> 
> 
> currently not running with it because in 'on' and there is no point in logging my lifts as they are increasing so much week by week....
> 
> ...


*i will re-read this over again, base. Thanks!*

----------


## baseline_9

By maintain size I simply mean maintain muscle

----------


## MR-FQ320

I have been following this routine albeit slightly adapted to my needs for the last five weeks while I am on cycle, for clarity, are you saying above that you do not use this routine because of the logging of lifts ? I find I just add about 5kg onto power lifts per week and hypertrophy just go with how I feel, if i can easy get the ten reps out then i add some weight, if i only manage five then i drop down a weight.

It is a good routine, growth and then tightness in the same week, if I wasnt on cycle I think it would be too much, although I have doubled up the upper body hypertrophy to twice(on a saturday), personally im loving the deadlifts, the deadlifts are through the roof, its a new PB every week, but really brings the delts out.

----------


## baseline_9

Currently on cycle and running a bit more volume.

When I'm off cycle I think I will go back to running this routine... IDK why but I just feel that I can pound the muscle a bit harder with a bit more volume while on cycle

TBH I think when your on you grow whatever you do.... I think you can Handel the extra stimulation and convert that into extra growth...


While off this routine is good because it forces you to be at the limit each week... It forces the progress. While on cycle progress just happens regardless

----------


## l2elapse

how are you guys visual gains on this routine? very curious

----------


## _CrossroadS_

> how are you guys visual gains on this routine? very curious


I've notice a pretty significant change in my shoulders (size and seeing more striations) and chest ( size, and finally starting to see definition on the outer edge of my pecs)

Legs have gotten bigger.

Waist has gotten smaller (not due to the this workout, but to cardio/diet) but it is more pronounced with my back getting wider and legs getting bigger.

----------


## _CrossroadS_

Some changes to my routine here:

Heavy Leg Day edit

Squat
Seated Calf Raises
Seated Hamstring Curls

Heavy Upper Body Day

PullUps
Incline Bench
TBar Rows

Off Day - sort of

Core exercises
Heavy Cable Lateral Raises for shoulders


Light Leg Day

Leg Press
Seated Calves
Standing Hamstring Curls
Seated Leg Extensions
Standing Calf Raises
Straight Leg Deadlifts


Light Upper Body Day


Wide Grip Pull Downs
Flat Dumbell Press
Rack Pulls
Incline Fly


Off day - sort of

light day for below
Dumbell Lateral Raises
Rear Fly/ Delts
Preacher Curls
SkullCrushers

Real Off Day


Had to break up the upper body day, as it was just too much. Amount of work in a week remains the same, just spread apart a little. We'll see how this goes.

Rep'd 315 on squats 4x5 easily. maybe not a big deal to others, but big milestone for me, and my lanky ass.

Really digging this workout, will probably start a log on it, but I feel like some good info in this thread.

EDIT: the reason for going back to squats on heavy day, and moving rack pulls to light upper day is my lower back is getting over worked. Now it'll have 3 days off in between, so I should be good.

----------


## zaggahamma

this plan is laid out well and i cant wait to try it

----------


## dec11

> Some changes to my routine here:
> 
> Heavy Leg Day edit
> 
> Squat
> Seated Calf Raises
> Seated Hamstring Curls
> 
> Heavy Upper Body Day
> ...


if i could turn back time i'd never do these heavy mate

----------


## _CrossroadS_

> if i could turn back time i'd never do these heavy mate


Detail?

----------


## jasc

bump 
good read and bookmarked.. I'll be trying this soon
Thanks BL

----------


## baseline_9

> Detail?


i think dec is suggesting that heavy core movements will create a thick and blocky waist...

and i agree

----------


## ucf465

> Currently on cycle and running a bit more volume.
> 
> When I'm off cycle I think I will go back to running this routine... IDK why but I just feel that I can pound the muscle a bit harder with a bit more volume while on cycle
> 
> TBH I think when your on you grow whatever you do.... I think you can Handel the extra stimulation and convert that into extra growth...
> 
> 
> While off this routine is good because it forces you to be at the limit each week... It forces the progress. While on cycle progress just happens regardless



So while "on" you are running it with a bit more volume, would you care to elaborate on this? I will be running your program while "on" in a little while and was wondering if my # of reps should change.

i guess im saying how should i change the routine around if im going to be "on"?

Thanks

----------


## baseline_9

> So while "on" you are running it with a bit more volume, would you care to elaborate on this? I will be running your program while "on" in a little while and was wondering if my # of reps should change.
> 
> i guess im saying how should i change the routine around if im going to be "on"?
> 
> Thanks


Well I'm currently running a completely different routine... More of a HIT routine...

If I was you, wanting to run this while on gear I would roll with it just how it is, see how you feel. If you feel you can add an extra set here and there than go for it. As long as the principles remain the same

----------


## _CrossroadS_

> i think dec is suggesting that heavy core movements will create a thick and blocky waist...
> 
> and i agree


He highlighted Heavy cable lateral raises for shoulders...so I was wondering if he had an issue with these in the past or an injury. However, it was right next to core exercises, which may be what he intended to bold. 

My core work is very limited. I like the leaner look around the waist, and I get plenty of work on core from the compound lifts.

----------


## drevil8814

This sounds like a great workout and I would like to give a try.
I know this sounds like a complete noob question, but my gym doesn't have a Supported T-Bar Row machine. What are some alternatives for that exercise??

----------


## baseline_9

> This sounds like a great workout and I would like to give a try.
> I know this sounds like a complete noob question, but my gym doesn't have a Supported T-Bar Row machine. What are some alternatives for that exercise??


One arm dumbell rows

----------


## |2ogue

I've been searching for this thread for nearly 2 weeks and couldn't find it. I couldn't remember the name of thread, training, or op. Finally found it. Seriously considering giving this routine a try. I've been out from training due to loosing my job, but should be back in a few weeks.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## t-gunz

bump

----------


## baseline_9

> bump


U gonna go for this thing?

If ur m8 lets u down, hit me up to help u get ur diet dialled in.

----------


## t-gunz

thanks for being there base. 

yeah ill be hitting this up starting 2nd jan. 

ill keep you posted.  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

BUMP'ing for guys asking about new programs

----------


## Machdiesel

I am looking into doing a similar routine, only difference is I will split my hypertrophy days to push/pull/legs IE Monday-upper power Tuesday-lower power then Thursday-pull hypertrophy Friday push hypertrophy and saturday leg hyper. My question is about your hyper trophy days. Are you training to failure or a few reps shy to keep from overtraining to quickly. It would seem if you train to failure on your heavy day training to failure again on hypertrophy might burn you out quickly

----------


## mockery

im running the layne version of this and just in my third week so i have left some things out untill i get use to this training.

so you guys dont believe *over* 12 sets a week per body part doesnt lead to OT?

----------


## baseline_9

> I am looking into doing a similar routine, only difference is I will split my hypertrophy days to push/pull/legs IE Monday-upper power Tuesday-lower power then Thursday-pull hypertrophy Friday push hypertrophy and saturday leg hyper. My question is about your hyper trophy days. Are you training to failure or a few reps shy to keep from overtraining to quickly. It would seem if you train to failure on your heavy day training to failure again on hypertrophy might burn you out quickly


Yes you train to failure on both days.... However as you progress you actually decrease failure training... Hard to explain but I will try...

Week 1 - hypertrophy day

Bench press - Set 1 (failure set of 10 reps), set 2 (failure set of 8 reps), set 3 (failure set of 7 reps)

This is an example of how week one may go.... As you can see, all of those sets are to failure, however....


Week 2 - hypertrophy day

Bench press - Set 1 (set of 10 reps), set 2 (failure set of 9 reps), set 3 (failure set of 7 reps)

If you notice above the first set was at 10 reps.... You used the same weight as the week before however since you have progressed slightly the set was not quite to failure... You may have still got a rep..... So basically your doing less work to failure...


This is micro-periodisation within a periodised routine.... The more you progress the less you do (sort of  :Smilie:  )

----------


## baseline_9

> im running the layne version of this and just in my third week so i have left some things out untill i get use to this training.
> 
> so you guys dont believe *over* 12 sets a week per body part doesnt lead to OT?


Overtraining is something that is very individual.... If the program works for you that is all that matters.... Periodisation and progression is important

----------


## abbot138

> BUMP'ing for guys asking about new programs


Thanks for bumping base. I was preparing to give GVT a go for the first time. But I think I may try this instead.

----------


## baseline_9

> Thanks for bumping base. I was preparing to give GVT a go for the first time. But I think I may try this instead.


Go for it, post your results in this thread..... This routine works! Just follow the program and you will be happy

----------


## abbot138

First Leg power night tonight. Good stuff Base. Ive never done squats and deads on same day, didnt know what to expect, but it went well.

Squats - 325 (5, 5, 5, 5) bump to 335 next week

Deads - 405 (5, 5, 3, 3)

Seat Calves - 200 (5, 5, 3, 3) these were a change too, never go heavy on calves.

Overall I loved it. Rest periods for squats and deads were 3-4 minutes. Total workout was only about 1hr and 15min.....Cant wait for day 2....thanks again base.

----------


## MickeyKnox

this looks like a great routine when not 'on' as you already stated. i like it. 

thanks Base. 

btw, id kill to have your delts.

----------


## baseline_9

> First Leg power night tonight. Good stuff Base. Ive never done squats and deads on same day, didnt know what to expect, but it went well.
> 
> Squats - 325 (5, 5, 5, 5) bump to 335 next week
> 
> Deads - 405 (5, 5, 3, 3)
> 
> Seat Calves - 200 (5, 5, 3, 3) these were a change too, never go heavy on calves.
> 
> Overall I loved it. Rest periods for squats and deads were 3-4 minutes. Total workout was only about 1hr and 15min.....Cant wait for day 2....thanks again base.


Cool

Bump that squat up to 335 and go for 4 reps on your 3rd set of deads too.... Once u know what u need to do you have a clear workout goal in mind and you actually visualise yourself doing it.... And you do it

Glad to hear ur on the program.... Keep a log in here

----------


## baseline_9

> this looks like a great routine when not 'on' as you already stated. i like it. 
> 
> thanks Base. 
> 
> btw, id kill to have your delts.


Cheers...

You shoud try it, it's not that it won't work when on cycle... Just that it's good for people who are not on since it focuses on making progression.... Progression happens on cycle without even thinking about it

----------


## red_hulk

Looks like a pretty cool idea and I like the concept. I'll definitely give it a shot. Obviously you've seen results from doing it, but I was wondering one thing: in most of research I've done and in my personal experience doing two or more big lifts in a single workout (bench press and shoulder press for example) isn't good. Especially when running them at your max capacity. Usually you've spent a lot of your energy on the first lift so you won't be able to give the next one as much effort. Especially I'd you're running down a line of power lifts. 

Have you noticed this? Or you seem to be good to go for the next one. I can see if I was on cycle, but I don't know too much about while off. Like I said though I do like it and will give it a try

----------


## -KJ-

Bumping as I'm starting this today.

----------


## robbinthehood

Started this last week but am doing the 5 day like on simply shredded.

----------


## baseline_9

> Started this last week but am doing the 5 day like on simply shredded.


Make sure u follow the progression techniques outlined in this plan..... U can follow them in any routine TBH so just follow lanes version and add the progression principles

----------


## jklipouse

Hey base great post i which i would have seen this earlier...i just got my diet together (405) a week or so ago and just came across your post? iam around 20%bf trying to cut to lose bf would this be a good program for me to start? sounds like a great program!!! my question to you is what about cardio should i do cardio am fasted on workout days or do hiit after workouts or? when is a ideal time to do cardio as iam trying to lose bf? i now this is a very debatable subject for you whats your opinion on this? thanks in advance

----------


## Brick

> Hey base great post i which i would have seen this earlier...i just got my diet together (405) a week or so ago and just came across your post? iam around 20%bf trying to cut to lose bf would this be a good program for me to start? sounds like a great program!!! my question to you is what about cardio should i do cardio am fasted on workout days or do hiit after workouts or? when is a ideal time to do cardio as iam trying to lose bf? i now this is a very debatable subject for you whats your opinion on this? thanks in advance


At 20% bf aim for 45-60 min of 120-140BPM. Save the hiit for later. Preferably am fasted but after your work out is fine

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey base great post i which i would have seen this earlier...i just got my diet together (405) a week or so ago and just came across your post? iam around 20%bf trying to cut to lose bf would this be a good program for me to start? sounds like a great program!!! my question to you is what about cardio should i do cardio am fasted on workout days or do hiit after workouts or? when is a ideal time to do cardio as iam trying to lose bf? i now this is a very debatable subject for you whats your opinion on this? thanks in advance


I believe u can modify it slightly and run a specific diet along side this plan to achieve good results....

The best option IMO is this....

Day 1 - no carb - HIIT cardio or moderate intensity intervals
Day 2 - no carb - HIIT cardio or moderate intensity intervals
Day 3 - no carb - lower body depletion/ hypertrophy workout - interval cardio PWO
Day 4 - no carb - upper body depletion/ hypertrophy workout - interval cardio PWO
Day 5 - interval cardio (60 mins AM) - High carb (carbs in evening only)
Day 6 - moderate carb - lower body power workout
Day 7 - moderate carb - upper body power workout



If u don't follow that format then try to keep cardio at least moderate.... Nothing too light... At 20%BF total calories burned is all you need to be concerned about... Timing again is irelivent at this stage....

Try and keep the power days as power days... Meaning if u plan a high carb day have it the day b4... If u have moderate carb days keep them during the power days..... Basically try and be as strong as u can for the 2 power days....


Treat the hyper days as depletion workouts.... Use supersets and giant sets, keep the flow of the workout, keep moving, keep the heart rate up, keep reps between 10 and 15 performed in a quick fashion.... Remember we're not gonna grow here so treat this as a 'pump/burn' day, almost like a big cardio session... Plan supersets in advance... Eg

Upper body hyper/depletion

4 sets - Dumbell bench press vs Dumbell bend over row (both arms same time)..... Avoid any one are movements
4 sets - pull down or pull ups vs push ups
4 sets - clean and press (killer movement)
4 sets - barbell curl vs tricep push down

----------


## jklipouse

> I believe u can modify it slightly and run a specific diet along side this plan to achieve good results....
> 
> The best option IMO is this....
> 
> Day 1 - no carb - HIIT cardio or moderate intensity intervals
> Day 2 - no carb - HIIT cardio or moderate intensity intervals
> Day 3 - no carb - lower body depletion/ hypertrophy workout - interval cardio PWO
> Day 4 - no carb - upper body depletion/ hypertrophy workout - interval cardio PWO
> Day 5 - interval cardio (60 mins AM) - High carb (carbs in evening only)
> ...


So you think i should carb cycle on this program that will give me the best results? Thanks for taking the time to write this up for me as iam new to dieting and workout programs would like to start this monday or Tuesday...when you say high carbs? 350? Mod carbs? 200? Also on non carb days i dont count fibrous carbs right? Thanks as it tends to get confusing

----------


## blummy

Supported T-Bar Row

New to all this and thinking of giving this a try, Does it matter if this is not a supported T-bar Row? Or should i try a completely different exercise if this isn't supported?

Also is the rest period still 3 minutes between sets on the warm up sets during the power days?
I logg all my workouts already so i will logg my progress and post here after my first de-load

----------


## baseline_9

> So you think i should carb cycle on this program that will give me the best results? Thanks for taking the time to write this up for me as iam new to dieting and workout programs would like to start this monday or Tuesday...when you say high carbs? 350? Mod carbs? 200? Also on non carb days i dont count fibrous carbs right? Thanks as it tends to get confusing


What I have posted is what I think will work well.

Carb intake is going to depend on your stats and what u have set up

----------


## baseline_9

> Supported T-Bar Row
> 
> New to all this and thinking of giving this a try, Does it matter if this is not a supported T-bar Row? Or should i try a completely different exercise if this isn't supported?
> 
> Also is the rest period still 3 minutes between sets on the warm up sets during the power days?
> I logg all my workouts already so i will logg my progress and post here after my first de-load


Exercises are examples, go for what u like within reason...

Nah just get warm, don't worry bout the long rests, play it instinctively

----------


## blummy

Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 8-10 reps

You mention this then further down you give an example where your warm up sets are 10/5/3 with increasing weight towards your 5 Rep max . Would you mix this depending on the exercise? Or should you just go with one or the other?

When de-loading should you also be upping the weight? For example my power upper body day i do my 10 rep max at 100kg i do the 4 sets of 10 reps with the last set becoming very difficult should i up to 101-102.5 like i would when not de-loading? Or stay at the 100kg for the 2-3 weeks you are de-loading?

----------


## baseline_9

> Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 8-10 reps
> 
> You mention this then further down you give an example where your warm up sets are 10/5/3 with increasing weight towards your 5 Rep max . Would you mix this depending on the exercise? Or should you just go with one or the other?
> 
> When de-loading should you also be upping the weight? For example my power upper body day i do my 10 rep max at 100kg i do the 4 sets of 10 reps with the last set becoming very difficult should i up to 101-102.5 like i would when not de-loading? Or stay at the 100kg for the 2-3 weeks you are de-loading?


Yes that was a complete contradiction and typo.... I have edited it. Thanks

Reps for warm ups I think should decrease rapidly so your actually working very little and it's more of a case that your putting the weight on the target muscles....10/5/3 is a good way to do so...... For your last warm up you should be able to do a lot more than 3 reps with the weight your using... But you use that weight and do 3 reps so your fresh.... That weight could actually be very close to your working weight for 5 reps

----------


## baseline_9

> Three Warm up sets at a light weight for around 8-10 reps
> 
> You mention this then further down you give an example where your warm up sets are 10/5/3 with increasing weight towards your 5 Rep max . Would you mix this depending on the exercise? Or should you just go with one or the other?
> 
> When de-loading should you also be upping the weight? For example my power upper body day i do my 10 rep max at 100kg i do the 4 sets of 10 reps with the last set becoming very difficult should i up to 101-102.5 like i would when not de-loading? Or stay at the 100kg for the 2-3 weeks you are de-loading?


The whole point of a deload is that you have plateaued for 2+ weeks and you cannot increase the weight..... For a deload just half the total sets, u can either try and hit the same number on power day or just drop them slightly and double reps on hyper days...

It's 4 sets of 5 reps on power days also, not 10

----------


## blummy

"A 'De-load' would simply consist of decreasing the intensity of your training for a two to three week period by A, Reducing the weight... B, Increasing the reps. I would simply do half the amount of total sets per week and increase the reps on Power days to 10 and the reps on Hypertrophy days to 20..."

Sorry i read this a little wrong, and proabably didn't explain myself clearly. This is what i meant:
So instead of doing 4 sets of 5 go to 2 sets of 10 for 'power days' and on 'hypertrophy days' do 2 sets of 20 reps instead of the usual 4 sets of 10?

Are these 10 reps a 10 rep max? Is it supposed to still be an intense workout or is it completely a rest? so its just 10 reps at a reasonable weight just to get a light pump type feeling?

Sorry for the annoying questions, just hoping i can do it right and want to learn as much info as i can.

----------


## red_hulk

Just wanted to say I've Been doing this for a couple of weeks and it is kicking my ass I love it! After a power day I'm so shot I need a nap. It's only been a few weeks and I'm already seeing slight progress and results!

----------


## baseline_9

> "A 'De-load' would simply consist of decreasing the intensity of your training for a two to three week period by A, Reducing the weight... B, Increasing the reps. I would simply do half the amount of total sets per week and increase the reps on Power days to 10 and the reps on Hypertrophy days to 20..."
> 
> Sorry i read this a little wrong, and proabably didn't explain myself clearly. This is what i meant:
> So instead of doing 4 sets of 5 go to 2 sets of 10 for 'power days' and on 'hypertrophy days' do 2 sets of 20 reps instead of the usual 4 sets of 10?
> 
> Are these 10 reps a 10 rep max? Is it supposed to still be an intense workout or is it completely a rest? so its just 10 reps at a reasonable weight just to get a light pump type feeling?
> 
> Sorry for the annoying questions, just hoping i can do it right and want to learn as much info as i can.


You can still go to failure on the power days... Just keep the reps around 10 and if u need to drop the weight on the second set to fail at 10 reps do it... So yeh 2x10 on power days... On hyper days ur kind of just going for a good pump, lots of blood flow... It does t reall matter what u do.... Don't go to failure, just train lighter..... The whole point is that it needs to contrast the blast otherwise it's not a de-load....

I find the hyper days much more taxing than the power days.... Durring a de-load ease off on the hyper days as they can be quite demanding...

Any questions just ask... Although u can't really do much wrong in this program... Even if u mess up the de-load, as long as ur not doing too much durring the de-load u should be good...

----------


## baseline_9

> Just wanted to say I've Been doing this for a couple of weeks and it is kicking my ass I love it! After a power day I'm so shot I need a nap. It's only been a few weeks and I'm already seeing slight progress and results!


If u think it's kicking ur ass now w8 untill 5-6 weeks in.... Ur gonna get stronger and stronger

----------


## Brick

> If u think it's kicking ur ass now w8 untill 5-6 weeks in.... Ur gonna get stronger and stronger


What is different at 5-6 weeks in?

I'm two weeks into lower, 4 into upper. Pulled my hamstring and I am rehabbing so not many movements that require hamstring recruitment

----------


## baseline_9

> What is different at 5-6 weeks in?
> 
> I'm two weeks into lower, 4 into upper. Pulled my hamstring and I am rehabbing so not many movements that require hamstring recruitment


Nothing is different but the fact that you will have been at it for 6 weeks means that it's getting harder since the weights are getting heavier....

How are you progressing? Got any lift logs?

----------


## red_hulk

Each week I'm making it my goal to move ahead at least 5lbs on each workout and still keep my 5RM and a good ROM. I can't wait to see what the next few weeks bring!

----------


## Brick

> Nothing is different but the fact that you will have been at it for 6 weeks means that it's getting harder since the weights are getting heavier....
> 
> How are you progressing? Got any lift logs?


Yup I write everything down. I'll post later

----------


## Twin

Iv ran a similiar program before my shoulder injury with great results.

"layne norton phat"


I took 6 min rest between each set on power days and it reallly did help alot. It made my workouts LONG. but i was making great strength gains so i kept at it. My body is to fatigued and worn down with short rest, so i take the 6 min rest on power days . Strength was over the roof 

But Hypertrophy days, my rest times always varied(from 30 seconds to 2 minutes)

----------


## Brick

Power Lower
Squat 305x5,5,5,5
Deadlift 365x5,5,5,2
Seated Calf 180x5,5,5,5

Bench 225x5,5,3,4
Tbar 150x5,5,5,5
Standing BB Press 115x5,5,5,5

leg press 540x10,8,8
hack squats 180x10,10,10
Standing leg curl single leg 40x8,10,8
lying curl 100x6 90x10,6
Standing calf 90x10,10
Seated calf 125x10,10

*pulled hamstrings, time off to rehab, also missed first hypertrophy due to a wedding*

Bench 225x4, was not doing proper speed so i lowered weight 205x5,5,5
Tbar 160x10,10,10,10
Standing bb press 120x5,5,5,5

Incline DB 60x10,10,10
Lat PD 120x10,10,10
Cable Row 90x10,10,10
Side lat 15x10,10,10
Reverse Fly 120x10,10,10
Shrug 60x10,10,10
Tricep PD 120x10,10,10
Ezbar curl 50x10,8,5

Bench 215x5,5,5,5
Tbar 170x5,5,5
Standing BBP 135x5,5,5 

Incline DB 65x10,10,10
Lat PD 140x10,10,10
Cable Row 110x10,10,8
Side Lat 20x10,10,10
Reverse Fly 130x10,10,10
Shrug 65x10,10,9
Tricep PD 140x10,10,10
Ezbar 50x10,10,7

I have not used a spot for any exercise.
Also I am hoping in a week or so to be gtg for deads again. I did them yesterday with 95lbs just to stretch out my hamstring. goign to go for 135 today and slowly work up everyday until im back to sets of 365

----------


## baseline_9

> Each week I'm making it my goal to move ahead at least 5lbs on each workout and still keep my 5RM and a good ROM. I can't wait to see what the next few weeks bring!


That's good progress...

If it slows justs progress less...

I have added 1kg/week before to smaller lifts..... (2.2lbs)

Some times it's worth just going really slow with the weight if u have too


However many people will find with those that they get 'into the groove' with this program and get a good jump in weight..... This is to do with skill.... After you have been doing these lifts week in week out you get better at them... So ur not only getting stronger with them, ur getting better at doing them...

----------


## baseline_9

> Power Lower
> Squat 305x5,5,5,5
> Deadlift 365x5,5,5,2
> Seated Calf 180x5,5,5,5
> 
> Bench 225x5,5,3,4
> Tbar 150x5,5,5,5
> Standing BB Press 115x5,5,5,5
> 
> ...


Can u list some of your progress on lifts so far...

One thing for next lower hyper day.... U see where u have done 10,8,8 on the leg press........ Next week use the same weight and get 10,10,10 even if u have to do breathing reps (by that I mean u get ur 8 and then u take a few seconds to compose ur self before getting another 1 and then the same for one more rep)..... That way u hav hit ur goal and u can progress the next week...

Reason I say this is that most people don't go to true failure on the leg press, I bet u could get those reps by doing what I have said above.... Use a spotter just in case

----------


## Brick

> Can u list some of your progress on lifts so far...
> 
> One thing for next lower hyper day.... U see where u have done 10,8,8 on the leg press........ Next week use the same weight and get 10,10,10 even if u have to do breathing reps (by that I mean u get ur 8 and then u take a few seconds to compose ur self before getting another 1 and then the same for one more rep)..... That way u hav hit ur goal and u can progress the next week...
> 
> Reason I say this is that most people don't go to true failure on the leg press, I bet u could get those reps by doing what I have said above.... Use a spotter just in case


Sounds good!

Today was
Squat 310x5,5,5 new pr
Dead 135x8 225x8 feeling it out
Seated 185x5,5,5

Hams feel good enough to do lower hyper day. Will take today and tomor off from gym and start back on routine on Sunday. 

As for progress

Bench 205 > 215
Squat 305 > 310
Lat pd 120 > 140
Cable row 90 > 110
Lateral raise 15 > 20

That's just off the top of my head. At end of October I will make a nice little spreadsheet with time line, how many work outs, % increase, also will include weight and measurements

----------


## red_hulk

I was wondering about how you felt on varying the workouts a little from the past week. This week I did standing shoulder press instead of seated, I wasn't able to push as much weight but I felt a better workout. I know since you change the workout you can't see progress in advancing weights but you can still see progress throughout your body. 

Or are you locked in once you decide on your routine?

----------


## Brick

> I was wondering about how you felt on varying the workouts a little from the past week. This week I did standing shoulder press instead of seated, I wasn't able to push as much weight but I felt a better workout. I know since you change the workout you can't see progress in advancing weights but you can still see progress throughout your body.
> 
> Or are you locked in once you decide on your routine?


I would say just view it as a new starting point and continue to track your progress. While it won't show all progress from start it will still show progress. However I would decide on your exercises and not change until at least after a deload. Base put time and effort into thinking up the plan and each exercise serves its purpose

----------


## red_hulk

Well he's said before that the excersizes are examples. I'm assuming that something that targets the same muscle group and is similar in movement there's no difference. For instance, instead of t-bar rows I started with Bent BB underhand row. It's almost the same just a little different.

----------


## Brick

> Well he's said before that the excersizes are examples. I'm assuming that something that targets the same muscle group and is similar in movement there's no difference. For instance, instead of t-bar rows I started with Bent BB underhand row. It's almost the same just a little different.


I would ask some vets on which muscles they work but I believe they work mostly the same. Just choose one and stick with it so you can track progression

----------


## red_hulk

I don't gotta ask vets to see what muscles are targeted by workouts. My question was if you're locked into a workout after you begin your routine. Thanks tho dude.

----------


## Brick

> I don't gotta ask vets to see what muscles are targeted by workouts. My question was if you're locked into a workout after you begin your routine. Thanks tho dude.


In that case. I would say no. Routines change as your body adapts

----------


## 951thompson

I've just started this routine today, wowza it's kicked my ass. I will sleep well tonight lol

I did lower power day today, I added weighted ab machine to the routine too.
:
Gonna add bicep curls to upper power day tomorrow too

Hyper lower day im going to add abs again

And hyper upper day instead of doing lat pulldown machine im going to do chin ups, also at the end of the routine im going to do press ups x3 which I think will be a nice way to end the routine seen as press ups work your whole upper body ;-) 

Thanks for sharing the routine baseline, it's kick ass ;-)

----------


## mockery

> I've just started this routine today, wowza it's kicked my ass. I will sleep well tonight lol
> 
> I did lower power day today, I added weighted ab machine to the routine too.
> :
> Gonna add bicep curls to upper power day tomorrow too
> 
> Hyper lower day im going to add abs again
> 
> And hyper upper day instead of doing lat pulldown machine im going to do chin ups, also at the end of the routine im going to do press ups x3 which I think will be a nice way to end the routine seen as press ups work your whole upper body ;-) 
> ...


this power hypertrophy style routine is not meant to be started at full throttle out of the gate, its takes many people 4-6 weeks to start training at its full capacity. starting this mid cycle will only cause you to over reach and come pct you will be over trained. Good luck with losing all your gains and getting fat and injured. You will rage and think this is a personal attack, which it isnt. Its the cold hard truth. and truth hurts. Next time get your diet and training sorted before using gear. not 7 weeks into a cycle.

----------


## 951thompson

> this power hypertrophy style routine is not meant to be started at full throttle out of the gate, its takes many people 4-6 weeks to start training at its full capacity. starting this mid cycle will only cause you to over reach and come pct you will be over trained. Good luck with losing all your gains and getting fat and injured. You will rage and think this is a personal attack, which it isnt. Its the cold hard truth. and truth hurts. Next time get your diet and training sorted before using gear. not 7 weeks into a cycle.


What are you talking about? You don't know what my diet looks like (check out my log) also you don't know how I've been training (again check my log) I am taking this as a personal attack because that is what it is. I decided to give this routine a try because I like to change my shit up from time to time. 
You dont know what you are talking about (fact) I've read all about this routine written by one of the worlds leading fittness and nutrition experts. On power days the aim is to max out. (that's why it's called a power day) 

You don't know me fool so keep your uneducated opinion to yourself, because I didn't ask for your backwards input!

----------


## mockery

> What are you talking about? You don't know what my diet looks like (check out my log) also you don't know how I've been training (again check my log) I am taking this as a personal attack because that is what it is. I decided to give this routine a try because I like to change my shit up from time to time. 
> You dont know what you are talking about (fact) I've read all about this routine written by one of the worlds leading fittness and nutrition experts. On power days the aim is to max out. (that's why it's called a power day) 
> 
> 
> You don't know me fool so keep your uneducated opinion to yourself, because I didn't ask for your backwards input!



everyone on this board who has tried to help you, u lash out at, You wont last here long.

----------


## 951thompson

> everyone on this board who has tried to help you, u lash out at, You wont last here long.


No you ain't trying to help me, you was having a stab at me, do you know the first thing about this routine? My guess is no!
on power days you go heavy and hard then at the end of the week you do hypers days, which are in a sort a deload days (to stop you getting burned out) Your opinion is uneducated. You stated I should get my training and diet in order, when you don't have a clue what my diet looks like or my training. My diet is probably cleaner then yours. You had a stab at me, don't try to pretend it was the other way round. (I wasn't talking to you, you put yourself in this conversation, who is out of order here?)

This is the end of the discussion for me.

----------


## mockery

considering i have worked with Layne Norton on numerous occasions, i would say i know 1 or 2 things about power/hyper splits.

----------


## mockery

considering i have read your logs already before i made my first post, i would say i know 1 or things about your diet.

----------


## red_hulk

> I've just started this routine today, wowza it's kicked my ass. I will sleep well tonight lol
> 
> I did lower power day today, I added weighted ab machine to the routine too.
> :
> Gonna add bicep curls to upper power day tomorrow too
> 
> Hyper lower day im going to add abs again
> 
> And hyper upper day instead of doing lat pulldown machine im going to do chin ups, also at the end of the routine im going to do press ups x3 which I think will be a nice way to end the routine seen as press ups work your whole upper body ;-)
> ...


I'm going to have to agree with mockery, you should have a better attitude when people try to help you. 

Bicep curls aren't a power workout either btw. On top of the fact that they're already being hit if you're doing your back workout right.

----------


## 951thompson

> I'm going to have to agree with mockery, you should have a better attitude when people try to help you.
> 
> Bicep curls aren't a power workout either btw. On top of the fact that they're already being hit if you're doing your back workout right.


Im open to advice but I don't like the way mockery came across, he came at me like he was gunning for an argument.

On the subject of biceps, you could say the same about calfs not been a power exercise, you hit them when you do squats and deadlifts. The point of this split is to give your body a all over body workout twice per week.
I've decided to work bicep on power day because I would like to work bicep twice per week, as they are a muscle I would like to develop.

----------


## mockery

> Im open to advice but I don't like the way mockery came across, he came at me like he was gunning for an argument.
> 
> On the subject of biceps, you could say the same about calfs not been a power exercise, you hit them when you do squats and deadlifts. The point of this split is to give your body a all over body workout twice per week.
> I've decided to work bicep on power day because I would like to work bicep twice per week, as they are a muscle I would like to develop.


if you squat 2-3 times a week you don't need to train calves.

i guess every day is arm day. considering u use them on power back, hyper back and "arm day" so you need a fourth day? This doesn't make sense

----------


## 951thompson

> if you squat 2-3 times a week you don't need to train calves.
> 
> i guess every day is arm day. considering u use them on power back, hyper back and "arm day" so you need a fourth day? This doesn't make sense


You don't understand this split at all do you? No I do bicep 2 times per week, once on power day and once on hyper day. This is a upper body lower body split, one day lower body the next upper body are you with me? So I train my upper body twice per week then also lower body twice per week. 
I don't understand where you get im working my arms 3 to 4 times per week?

Im working bicep twice per week

----------


## Brick

> You don't understand this split at all do you? No I do bicep 2 times per week, once on power day and once on hyper day. This is a upper body lower body split, one day lower body the next upper body are you with me? So I train my upper body twice per week then also lower body twice per week.
> I don't understand where you get im working my arms 3 to 4 times per week?
> 
> Im working bicep twice per week


Deadlifts = biceps
Rows = biceps
Pullups = biceps

So even on lower days you work your biceps

----------


## 951thompson

> Deadlifts = biceps
> Rows = biceps
> Pullups = biceps
> 
> So even on lower days you work your biceps


No You don't hit you bicep much when doing deadlifts it's more back,traps,glutes and legs. Im giving my biceps 4 working sets each upper body day because I want to give them a dcent workout twice per week.

----------


## Brick

> No You don't hit you bicep much when doing deadlifts it's more back,traps,glutes and legs. Im giving my biceps 4 working sets each upper body day because I want to give them a dcent workout twice per week.


Tell that to my huge strong biceps. 

Deadlifts bentover rows or tbar rows and ez bar curls. That's it

----------


## 951thompson

> Tell that to my huge strong biceps.
> 
> Deadlifts bentover rows or tbar rows and ez bar curls. That's it


Good for you, pleased that works for you, me however I've choose to add curls on power day as I don't think overhand T-bar rows give you a effective bicep workout as you suggest.
Hey im not telling any of you to do extra curls, I choose to do this because I believe this will work for me.

At the end of the day I came on this thread to thank baseline for sharing this routine. Mockery has turned this into something else!

----------


## Brick

Great routine. 

Work it as you will.

----------


## jklipouse

bump

----------


## 2fat2bb

Just wanted to thank Baseline for this post. 

It confirms my own philosophy regarding the combination of power compounds with higher rep training. I will give this method a go when I next change my current routine. Currently I start each days specific body part training with a big power lift and then continue after with more typical hypertrophy training. this routine though exposes the failing in mine, that by having high rep sets of other exercises planned for right after my power compounds I am possibly not dedicating / reserving enough energy for either? 

Thanks again Baseline.

----------


## Sisonpyh

I am wondering if I am missing something. I just finished doing DC routine. When I go for a RP set for 20 reps I do something like 11/6/4, there is NO WAY I would be able to do 11/11/11/11 if I was using my true max weight. I understand that there is roughly a minute extra rest interval between the two routines but that would not justify doing that many more reps for each set. With 5x5 I would have to lower my max to get through all 5 sets. Am I missing something? I could see doing your max for 5 reps, lower the weight by 15%, do another 5 rep max with that weight...etc, how would that pan out against this?

Edit: NOT bashing the program at all, I want to try it actually, just wanted to clarify this topic. Thanks for posting Base!

----------


## Brick

> I am wondering if I am missing something. I just finished doing DC routine. When I go for a RP set for 20 reps I do something like 11/6/4, there is NO WAY I would be able to do 11/11/11/11 if I was using my true max weight. I understand that there is roughly a minute extra rest interval between the two routines but that would not justify doing that many more reps for each set. With 5x5 I would have to lower my max to get through all 5 sets. Am I missing something? I could see doing your max for 5 reps, lower the weight by 15%, do another 5 rep max with that weight...etc, how would that pan out against this?
> 
> Edit: NOT bashing the program at all, I want to try it actually, just wanted to clarify this topic. Thanks for posting Base!


For example. 

Leg press 600lbs 10 rep max. You should be able to get at least two sets of 10. Then the last two sets rest pause and get 10 OR just do as many reps as you can

10,10,8+2,7
Good enough to next week bump up the weight

----------


## Sisonpyh

> For example. 
> 
> Leg press 600lbs 10 rep max. You should be able to get at least two sets of 10. Then the last two sets rest pause and get 10 OR just do as many reps as you can
> 
> 10,10,8+2,7
> Good enough to next week bump up the weight


Thank you for the response! Sorry if that was already asked, usually read everything before asking questions. Going to do start today.

----------


## -KJ-

BUMP! since ill be running this routine from Monday

----------


## -KJ-

Can't wait to start this tomorrow. 


Sets and reps and rest will be as stated above in base' layout!

Exercise choices and what available to me:

Lower power:
Squat
Dead
Calf press

Upper power:
Bench press
Hammer strenght row (name may be off)
DB shoulder press

Lower hyper: 
Leg press 
BB hack squat
Lying curls 
Seated curls / SLDL
Calf raise 

Upper hyper;
Incline DB
Cable Fly
Lat pulldown
CG cable row 
DB laterals / 1 arm DB upright row 
Face pulls
Bb curl
Skull crushers

----------


## 951thompson

"Bump" for smileybeast

----------


## baseline_9

Gd luck man, smash it

----------


## Blackmambar

This idea of combining 'power' and 'hypertrophy' each week sounds like a good idea.

Only problem is I cant fathom training legs twice a week!
And the upper body workout looks like to much to get done in one workout.

Is there a routine where I could only do legs once a week and split the upper body into smaller volume?
Do you still get good muscle pump/soreness the next day with this routine considering your doing multiple muscles per workout?

----------


## baseline_9

> This idea of combining 'power' and 'hypertrophy' each week sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Only problem is I cant fathom training legs twice a week!
> And the upper body workout looks like to much to get done in one workout.
> 
> Is there a routine where I could only do legs once a week and split the upper body into smaller volume? *well that would just be a normal 'bro' split.... Y u scared of training legs twice per week?*
> Do you still get good muscle pump/soreness the next day with this routine considering your doing multiple muscles per workout?*you won't get as sore but that's the whole point....*


See bolds

----------


## Blackmambar

> See bolds


I wouldn't say Im scared, well maybe a little scared. But really it's just that I prefer to enjoy my time in the gym. I usually enjoy training except on leg days. I think the idea of training legs 50% of the time Im in the gym could be a problem and affect my motivation.

----------


## kronik420

> I wouldn't say Im scared, well maybe a little scared. But really it's just that I prefer to enjoy my time in the gym. I usually enjoy training except on leg days. I think the idea of training legs 50% of the time Im in the gym could be a problem and affect my motivation.


Your legs are 50% of your body.....

----------


## tigerspawn

Baseline thanks for the routine. Program definitely appears worth trying.

----------


## gmantheman

I just started this routine two weeks ago but I am already doing a deload week since I haven't had one in nearly 16 weeks. I was doing PHAT for the past 12 weeks so this routine would be an excellent one to use.

----------


## Robot Body

Been considering doing a PHAT routine for a while now and decided to make the jump last Monday. Feel pretty good so far, and as crazy as it sounds I almost feel like I'm under training my upper body. The only reason being that with this routine I'm only doing 10 sets for back 3 for bi's and 3 for tri's. Where as on my normal routine I'm usually at around 12-15 for back and 9-12 sets a piece for bi's and tri's. Also what are some of your guys feelings on doing HIIT cardio while on this routine ?

----------


## baseline_9

> Been considering doing a PHAT routine for a while now and decided to make the jump last Monday. Feel pretty good so far, and as crazy as it sounds I almost feel like I'm under training my upper body. The only reason being that with this routine I'm only doing 10 sets for back 3 for bi's and 3 for tri's. Where as on my normal routine I'm usually at around 12-15 for back and 9-12 sets a piece for bi's and tri's. Also what are some of your guys feelings on doing HIIT cardio while on this routine ?


This routine is fairly high volume/ load overall.... Doing HIIT on top of it is adding to the load..... I'd say get into the routine first and do some moderate pace cardio.... Then if u feel ok maybe just add in one or 2 HIIT sessions per week...

Funny that this got BUMP'd because I'm going back to PHAT on Monday.... Following a slightly different template than this that I've done previously but still the same concept.....

----------


## Robot Body

> This routine is fairly high volume/ load overall.... Doing HIIT on top of it is adding to the load..... I'd say get into the routine first and do some moderate pace cardio.... Then if u feel ok maybe just add in one or 2 HIIT sessions per week...
> 
> Funny that this got BUMP'd because I'm going back to PHAT on Monday.... Following a slightly different template than this that I've done previously but still the same concept.....


Thanks for the reply. Also was wondering how how you came up with the amount of volume used in the PHAT routine you've outlined ? The reason I ask this is that reading Layne Norton's PHAT routine he calls for far greater volume than the one outlined by you on the first page. Is this workout more for a beginner than the one suggest by Layne ? Just curious is all, thanks.

----------


## baseline_9

> Thanks for the reply. Also was wondering how how you came up with the amount of volume used in the PHAT routine you've outlined ? The reason I ask this is that reading Layne Norton's PHAT routine he calls for far greater volume than the one outlined by you on the first page. Is this workout more for a beginner than the one suggest by Layne ? Just curious is all, thanks.


Yep the volume is lower but there is more of an emphasis on planned progression... Ie. bar weight progression....

Once the weight starts going up on this routine the intensity gets much greater.... Hence the lower volume...

Layne is an advocate of higher volume training, which is one thing I decided at the time of writing this to cut back on and rather focus more on bar weight progression....

When your basically running at almost 100% within each exercise within each workout (because your always trying to beat ur last workout) the overall workout 'load' is really going to catch up with you.... The compromise is lowering volume....


I'm actually considering running a phase of PHAT exactly as it is outlined by layne... Basically because some of my beliefs have changed over time with the more I read and learn.... I hold a lot more faith in guys like layne now a days..... I have seen him talk about why higher volume training is better in many YouTube videos and figured he is probably right (well he is talking about scientific studies that support higher volume)...

If I do decide to run the higher volume PHAT routine I will post up my experience in here....

----------


## auswest

I will be starting his routine in 6-8 weeks on my up coming cycle and plan to continue it in the long term with proper deloads.

I will be using his simply shredded template, looks good, but deffernatly the highest volume of all his phat examples he has laid out, I'm no stranger to high volume though. Over the next 6-8 weeks I'm currently priming only training day on day off and will start to cycle my carbs leading upto my cycle. My first time ever priming before a cycle so should be good, and the day on day off is a nice break as over the last few years I've trained anywhere from 5-7 days a week off none stop, so this is really going to do me some good, then kick back into full gear come cycle, should see a good response hopefully.

----------


## teacherman

Hey mate, thank you for posting this very informative and I am looking to give it a try. One thing I was wondering, my biceps are really disproportionate to the rest of me so the amount of work they get with back days should be enough. Do you think it is okay to cut the bicep exercise out of the routine?

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey mate, thank you for posting this very informative and I am looking to give it a try. One thing I was wondering, my biceps are really disproportionate to the rest of me so the amount of work they get with back days should be enough. Do you think it is okay to cut the bicep exercise out of the routine?


Yeh, sure....modify this plan as you wish..... It's just a template....

I'm currently running a PHAT routine that is different to this..... It's a good concept IMO.... Just flex it to how you want it to work....

----------


## teacherman

Yeah, the rest seems pretty good might change the T-bar for one armed rows on power day?

----------


## Robot Body

Hey Base, just thought I'd let you know I started this routine about 3 1/2 weeks ago, actually just started week 4 last night, and I'm really seeing some good results. I modified it a little, but kept the basic template as far as rep scheme and training days. Squat is up 40lbs, Bench up 30lbs, and just did T-bar's with a pr 225 for reps last night on my upper body power day. It's amazing also how after about 3 weeks of training legs twice a week, which I've never done before, how much faster I recover from workouts. Just wanted to share in my progress and say thanks for posting the routine.

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey Base, just thought I'd let you know I started this routine about 3 1/2 weeks ago, actually just started week 4 last night, and I'm really seeing some good results. I modified it a little, but kept the basic template as far as rep scheme and training days. Squat is up 40lbs, Bench up 30lbs, and just did T-bar's with a pr 225 for reps last night on my upper body power day. It's amazing also how after about 3 weeks of training legs twice a week, which I've never done before, how much faster I recover from workouts. Just wanted to share in my progress and say thanks for posting the routine.


Glad to hear that your enjoying it...

I love this way of training.... Lots of big lifts....

----------


## gmantheman

Yesterday I decided to add a little more volume to my upper strength day. I did a resting supersets of 2x10 dumbbell press with 2x10 parallel grip pullups. Both exercises I stopped about 2-3 reps short of failure. Since these movements didn't take anything out of me, I may add these two movements permanently

----------


## JP2

Hey Baseline,

This routine looks amazing! Thanks for sharing! I would like to run this program, but wanted to contact you about nutrition. Is there a way I can e-mail you to set something up?

Thanks!

----------


## baseline_9

PM me once your post count is up....

Or post up in the nutrition section... Plenty of people around here that can be of help

----------


## JP2

Well, how many posts does that take? I just made an account on here so I could talk with you.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Right. Well. Once I'm over this shoulder injury I will be putting together a spread sheet doc. Showing increases on weekly basis either by reps or by weight.

I may try to make one base with coding that cam be used by others. Obviously certain fields could easily be changed anyway. N started at any time during a given year.

I'm really liking the look of this routine. As I usually go for about 45 min sessions 5 times a week. N sometimes twice a day after a good rest n food I might swap it to this n start proper logging again. 

Thanks baseline.

----------


## MajorPectorial

right... hope this is useful for people

ive designed a whole linked up spread sheet goes in 4 week incremements, printable pages, yearly weight 5rm detailks displayed by week for each exercise.

now, how do i give it to everyone lolz

all done!

https://rapidshare.com/files/1172029...20routine.zipx

enjoy

----------


## GEEZII

I have been on this routine for 7 weeks now. at the end of week 8, i will write up the progress differences, it didnt seem like much until i went back and looked at what i started with. i love it!

----------


## MajorPectorial

Btw. U need up to date Microsoft excel to use it. If u got an older version inbox me. I'll convert it n upload another

----------


## baseline_9

> I have been on this routine for 7 weeks now. at the end of week 8, i will write up the progress differences, it didnt seem like much until i went back and looked at what i started with. i love it!


Run any non linear program like this with an emphasis on progressive overload and tell me the results aren't excellent...

8 weeks is nothing either..... Run it for a year plus.... 

I'm interested to see your results.... Whatever you do, don't think you now have to mix it up and start doing some bullshit program.... Stick with it.... Deload when required and keep progressing.....

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Run any non linear program like this with an emphasis on progressive overload and tell me the results aren't excellent...
> 
> 8 weeks is nothing either..... Run it for a year plus....
> 
> I'm interested to see your results.... Whatever you do, don't think you now have to mix it up and start doing some bullshit program.... Stick with it.... Deload when required and keep progressing.....


In just going through a deload at the moment actually.
yesterday did some 10rm routines really concentrating on a 3sec+ negative n explosive positive.

**** if the aches anything to go by. Cut down to one workout each week covering only two exercises each muscle group. But I chose to do it 
1. Because of a worrying n stupidly caused shoulder muscle injury:/
2. Because I've been flat out at 5xweek for about a year n felt it was time to step back n let the body repair

From Monday I'll be working by the spreadsheet. Might make a couple minor changes due to machine availability but hitting everything in the same way as ur eg base.

----------


## baseline_9

Cool, check out the most recent routine I have posted in this section....IMO it is a bit better than this... Similar but I think the exercise choices are better and the programming is slightly different...

Jacked Monkey Smash Routine

----------


## MajorPectorial

and heres the 97-2003 compatible version as promised

http://rapidshare.com/files/26329209...20routine.zipx

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Cool, check out the most recent routine I have posted in this section....IMO it is a bit better than this... Similar but I think the exercise choices are better and the programming is slightly different...
> 
> Jacked Monkey Smash Routine


mind posting a ;link, ill take look, maybe make a few changes to the spreadsheet too

----------


## GEEZII

My results after 8 weeks, keeping in mind i started this routine while cutting and i have no training partner. 
START WEIGHT-END WEIGHT

SQUATS 90kg-110kg
DEADLIFTS 100kg-120kg
SEATED CALF RAISE 90kg-120kg

BENCH PRESS 80kg-100kg
SUPPORTED T ROW 55kg-95kg
B/B SHOULDER PRESS 50kg-50kg (havn't moved but got the form improved)

LEG PRESS 170kg-300kg
HACK SQUAT'S 80kg-160kg
SEATED LEG CURL 50kg-60kg
LYING LEG CURL 46kg-53kg
STANDING CALF RAISE 125kg-200kg (im sure they are kgs on the machine)
SEATED CALF RAISE 60kg-100kg

INC. D/B BENCH 60kg-80kg
MACHINE FLYS 41kg-68kg
LAT PULL DOWN 45kg-66kg
LOW CABLE ROW 50kg-67kg
SIDE LATERALS 10kg-12.5kg
REAR LATERALS 7.5kg-10kg
SHRUGS 35kg-42.5kg (each hand)
TRICEP PUSHDOWN 60kg-80kg
BARBELL CURLS 25kg-30kg

I have now started deloading the weights for 2 weeks. im then on holidays for 2 weeks, so i will start again.

----------


## MajorPectorial

U made some pretty impressive improvement on legs. Well done. U deloading now or pushing another 8 out?

----------


## joeisreallycool

Started this routine a week ago, question about hypertrophy days. I should be progressively increasing the weight on hypertrophy days just as I do the power days, correct?

----------


## MajorPectorial

Yes. But keeping the reps higher ;-)

----------


## baseline_9

BUMPing for a friend

----------


## gbrice75

> BUMPing for a friend


 :Wink: 

Rebumping. I'm starting the routine next week. I ran this a couple of years ago and still have my notes but they're foggy, so I'm scratching it all and starting as if this were the first time. I don't think I ran it properly anyway (paid no attention to rest periods, probably didn't warm up, and concentric/eccentric timing, etc). Will let you know how it goes!

----------


## corkshow

Is this program good for a natural lifter? I've been training 3 years now I'm 19 years old 6 foot 1 187 lbs and 13% bf

----------


## MajorPectorial

Yes. It works for all. Only difference is recoveries quicker for ppl cycling. Keep at it. And in 5-6 Yeats time IF u decide to go down that route you'll be in a far stronger starting point.

----------


## corkshow

Thanks for the speedy reply Major! Just entering my third week of DoggCrapp training tomorrow, I'm going to give it 5 more weeks then I'll give this program a shot!

----------


## MajorPectorial

You Gunna prime or deload before hitting this a go str8 into it?

----------


## gbrice75

> Is this program good for a natural lifter? I've been training 3 years now I'm 19 years old 6 foot 1 187 lbs and 13% bf


This program was developed with the natural lifter in mind. Google Layne Norton.




> You Gunna prime or deload before hitting this a go str8 into it?


Good question, and I suggest a deload for sure. DC is a drastically different training style than this is, I wouldn't jump from one right into the other. Just my .02

----------


## MajorPectorial

> This program was developed with the natural lifter in mind. Google Layne Norton.
> 
> Good question, and I suggest a deload for sure. DC is a drastically different training style than this is, I wouldn't jump from one right into the other. Just my .02


I'd agree totally. Just thought I'd drop it in as ppl don't realise we aren't machines. We are bags of water lmao. Apart from me. I'm bags of testosterone imbued muscle. Lolz. Its hard to deload. Cruz I absolutely hate feeling like I haven't gone 110%. It took me a while to realize I NEED to to get more out of my workouts overall.

----------


## corkshow

Thanks for the input guys, really appreciate it! I'll do some reading on deloading today!

----------


## MajorPectorial

No worriez. Glad to help n good luck!!

----------


## Beethoven

Good routine. For cutting, what kind of cardio and what frequency do you think is best?

----------


## MajorPectorial

That really would depend on your specific goals really. I'd self monitor and see what works best for you as an individual

----------


## ZenBro

I'll be starting this December 1st after I'm finished with all of my baseball showcases.

Anyone see an issue in me doing this from December 1st through March 1st? (3 months)

----------


## MajorPectorial

Should be fine. Ur body will soon tell you if u don't leave enough time to recover

----------


## ZenBro

> Should be fine. Ur body will soon tell you if u don't leave enough time to recover


That was my thought process.
Either way, I like forcing my body to adapt haha.

----------


## MajorPectorial

> That was my thought process.
> Either way, I like forcing my body to adapt haha.


That's how u force the growth brutha! ;-)

----------


## corkshow

Been on this program for about 3 weeks now. All I can say is wow! All my lifts have gone up and I've been getting much fuller... I was just wondering if it's alright if I throw in an extra exercise for biceps / triceps and switch up the tricep exercise as the default exercise doesn't do much for me. Thanks guys

----------


## MajorPectorial

I'd imagine as long as ur hitting them in the same fashion. Then I can't see why not. Are your lifts not increasing on biceps?. Try switching an exercise and monitor the results. Then go from there. But its baselines routine. I just knocked together the spreadsheet to better monitor with ease.

----------


## Beethoven

Bump

----------


## dmelniko

Started 2nd week on this program, have to say its not for the average joe, especially the hyper upper body day is not for the faint of heart. Upped my carb intake by 50g on the power days trying to quicken the recovery.


My question is which exercise would be suitable to substitute the "supported t-bar rows" on the upper power day ? My current gym does not have that. But than again I can't complain since its totally free  :Smilie: 

Thanks for taking the time writing the program, will stay on it for the next 3 months.

----------


## teacherman

Because I'm just getting back into lifting on the hypertrophy days can I take some of the isolation excercisrs out and focus on the compound lifts while I build a solid starting base?

----------


## teacherman

This is whooping my ass

----------


## teacherman

Hey guys ive been doing this program for about 8 weeks now. Had some good strength gains and have moved from 70 kgs to 74 kgs- I feel like I am starting to plataue a bit in terms of muscle growth. Is it a matter of adjusting the calories? changing the weights? or do you think it might be time for me to change programs for a bit?

----------

